# Good Light on Kickstarter?



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

2nd Gen World Lamp - Low cost, eco-friendly LED Shop light by Tim Chen - Kickstarter

Just wondering if this is even practical for a planted tank... I'm a big fan of kickstarter so just wondering?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

lets see that little gem get CSA approval????


----------

